# Am I being a worry wart? cold rain....I want my horse inside..



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kymbadina said:


> Its currently 57 degrees, raining steady and windy. I'M cold outside. I want my gelding brought inside because this time last year I went to the barn in this exact weather and he was shivering. There isn't shelter to seek in the turnouts. I'm ordering him a light turnout sheet his "rain coat" am I being too worrysome? I just texted my boyfriend to take him inside and give him some hay to warm up. But not before I texted the barn manager and asked if they are outside. I wont be able to get there until 6pm. They come in around 5.. its 2:30 I just want him inside and comfortable now as opposed to in a few hours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky you to be getting rain, wish we were! On the worry wort hand, I like mine inside when it's raining/windy and chill. At 57 F I'd probably bring them in to get them out of the wind at least. Wind by itself is generally ok, rain or snow by itself is ok but wet & wind steals their warmth and then they start dropping weight because they shiver to stay warm. If your boyfriend is available and will do it, I'd go ahead and have him bring the horse in. It's probably not cold enough to start me actively worrying but I always feel better when they are out of the elements and have a big load of hay in front of them.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you. That makes me feel better. We keep him a little on the leaner side because he was fat and having some hoof issues with white line and flare. So I REALLY didn't want him outside. This is the first day its rained all Fay in a good 2 months. The boyfriend brought him in and gave him some hay, even toweled him off  he's our horse but the boyfriend isn't horse smart per se. This is his first experience taking care of one but I think after a year he's gotten the hang of it. I'm just glad I'm not crazy. I've had other boarders tease me for bringing him in. I brush it off but today I was doubting myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He will be fine. A little rain and cool weather never killed anyone, least of all a horse.

BUT if he is used to being pampered and kept inside, he likely is more comfortable in a warm and fuzzy stall.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> He will be fine. A little rain and cool weather never killed anyone, least of all a horse.


Care to tell that to the horses where I board? It was 59ish and drizzling this afternoon and I was literally plowed over by a pony while taking another horse out of turnout because he wanted IN the barn. :-x Alrighty.... from now on when yucky out, pesty pony goes in FIRST and the giant warmbloods with manners will have to wait. :?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Pansy horses. Mine stay outside in -30C at times, yes they have a run in shed, but no blankets since they play a game of who can tear each others blankets off. They prefer to take shelter under a thick stand of fir trees. Cariboo horses are tough stuff.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

When I lived in Colorado my big guy never was in a stall. He had a run in shed, but it snowed 400 inches plus several years in a row and he beared it all with a thick, fuzzy coat. I had a hammer in the barn to break the ice off his hooves. Horses are tougher than you think! 

That being said, without a run in shed I would put him inside, too. In one of our pastures we use an old hay tent for a shelter. Makes them look very 'desert like'. The horse should have a choice to seek shelter and not be forced to sit out in the wind and pelting rain. Mine are always standing in the tent or run in when the weather is not so nice.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Pansy horses. Mine stay outside in -30C at times, yes they have a run in shed, but no blankets since they play a game of who can tear each others blankets off. They prefer to take shelter under a thick stand of fir trees. Cariboo horses are tough stuff.


I live in the Cariboo too! I have two horse that are out 24-7-365; they have a run in shed which the refuse to use and if the weather gets nasty enough, they move into the trees. No blankets either. I heard that it takes 2 inches of blanket pile to make up for 1 inch of natural coat pile (which is all flattened by the balnket anyways--kind of counderactive if you ask me; and what happens when they decide to play around and work up a sweat under that blanket? Trouble if you ask me). They all winter very well, especially considering the snowy, cold winter we had last year. Nice to meet you neighbour!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They need to get used to cold weather. To me, 57 and raining is a good temperature to help them get ready for the coming winter. Ours live out 24/7 but they have trees and run ins for shelter. and as the weather cools, they acclimate. If it got cold overnight, they might feel it more.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

My horse has gotten *worse* since moving to the UK. She never used to be that bothered by rain, so long as she had her rain sheet on, but these days she throws a complete hissy fit if left out in the wind and rain and will even plant her feet and refuse to leave the barn if you have the daft idea of turning her out in that sort of weather. 

Rain in Colorado and Massachusetts was always a relief from the stifling, summer heat whereas in Scotland it's just cold and miserable. I think horses should be able to deal and they do -- you see all these natives not phased by the weather, but Gypsum decided a year or two ago that she wasn't having it. Pansy horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It really depends on the specific horse.

It was cold and raining here this morning. All of mine have access to shelter. I went out this morning to feed and MFM was standing outside in the rain. She was drenched, making it obvious that she had been out there for some time. BF has a mental break down if she is expected to get dripped on, let alone rained on. If she does get rained on she ends up shivering and carrying on. The old man you can never guess. Sometimes he acts like rain is lethal, other times he is out napping in it. 

Do what your specific horse needs. Not what you would do, what your horse needs.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There was an old expression about the definition of a Sweater - it's a garment that your mother makes you put on when she's cold.

When I lived in PA it wasn't unusual to see my horses out in below freezing weather with a 1' of snow on their backs. My horses are out 24/7 but they have the option of coming under shelter. 

Shivering is another thing altogether but they do need to grow their coats out and if you bundle them up when you feel cold, they will never develop the coat necessary for the winter.

Personally, I would leave them alone, they are livestock, not dogs.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

My three Arabians were shivering this morning, they were in stalls but the windows & stable doors were open. We went from in the 70's to 35degrees & they still have summer coats.
I had fed last at 1:30 AM but I better up their night hay.
Only the Arabians were shivering, I guess they aren't bred for cold. In winter with full coats they are fine.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

He doesn't have access to shelter is the only thing. :/ and here it gets 0f maybe MAYBE a total of a week around January/February. He gets blanketed with a midweight blanket at anything under 30°f ..he IS pampered but he's never been anywhere but this climate. If I had bought him from Colorado or Canada sure I know he could take it. He's a girl sometimes. He wants to go in but then realizes his "boyfriends" are outside still and he whinnys to go outside...but then we get to turnout gate and he stands still saying no thanks. I was shivering :/ if he had a lean to or anything to go into sure leave him out. But he doesn't and it isn't free choice hay either. He gets am and pm hay..except yesterday I took an extra flake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Shivering is a good thing.

When you exercise, the a by product of the conversion of glucose & sugar to movement in the cells is heat. The mitochondria in the cells produce this when breaking down ATP. Shivering is merely an exercise, even if autonomic, so done with no conscious effort, so as the muscles rapidly contract, they require & burn energy. 


Read more: Does shivering when you are cold warm you up


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in Colorado, it's 45 degrees, wet, yucky and I am very glad my gelding is inside, dry and warm. I spent all Summer trying to get him to gain weight and now that he is gaining, the last thing I want is him shivering it all back off. 

He's got a fabulous collection of blankets but he's downright convinced that the tail flaps on them are out to get him. Blanketing him results in a horse galloping around all day long if the slightest lil breeze should ruffle his tail flap. So then not only is he not eating to maintain his weight, he's running it all off. 

None of the horses in he barn want to go out in this muck, especially when the alternative is a warm, dry, hay-filled stall right next to all their buddies. Plus I'll go mid-day, clean stalls, give them all attention and more hay.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My horse, an eventer, possibly the most spoiled animal on the planet, stays out 24/7 no matter the weather.

He'll be fine.


----------



## TeegasMommy (Sep 14, 2011)

I leave my horses out 24/7, but they have shelter is the difference. With him losing weight as he shivers, take that poor thing inside. He's not accustomed to that weather. This is just my opinion...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I second what Drew said...my Eventer's been out all day today and it was 45 this morning, raining and windy after it was 80 earlier this week! She's fine, but then again, that's her. She would ALWAYS rather be outside, she loves it and likes to graze around and move about, she goes nuts if you make her stay cooped up in her stall all day.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kymbadina said:


> He doesn't have access to shelter is the only thing. :/ and here it gets 0f maybe MAYBE a total of a week around January/February. He gets blanketed with a midweight blanket at anything under 30°f ..he IS pampered but he's never been anywhere but this climate. If I had bought him from Colorado or Canada sure I know he could take it. He's a girl sometimes. He wants to go in but then realizes his "boyfriends" are outside still and he whinnys to go outside...but then we get to turnout gate and he stands still saying no thanks. I was shivering :/ if he had a lean to or anything to go into sure leave him out. But he doesn't and it isn't free choice hay either. He gets am and pm hay..except yesterday I took an extra flake.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My horses all come and stand at the back door to the barn at the first drop of rain, and then tap their toes until I let them into their nice cozy stalls with fresh hay and water. Would I rather they all stayed out? Sure, it's a lot less work with over 20 horses. But I learned my lesson when one of my mares dropped a ton of weight right before winter and I couldn't get it back on her until the following summer. Poor thing was MISERABLE all winter long. It got to where under 60 F that mare got a wind sheet, under 50 a lightweight blanket and under 40 I broke out the arctic weight stuff for her. So, if your horse is a bit lean and shivering, take him in or blanket him in a nice waterproof blanket, otherwise you're liable to have a real skinny horse before it even gets real cold.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My horses all come and stand at the back door to the barn at the first drop of rain, and then tap their toes until I let them into their nice cozy stalls with fresh hay and water. Would I rather they all stayed out? Sure, it's a lot less work with over 20 horses. But I learned my lesson when one of my mares dropped a ton of weight right before winter and I couldn't get it back on her until the following summer. Poor thing was MISERABLE all winter long. It got to where under 60 F that mare got a wind sheet, under 50 a lightweight blanket and under 40 I broke out the arctic weight stuff for her. So, if your horse is a bit lean and shivering, take him in or blanket him in a nice waterproof blanket, otherwise you're liable to have a real skinny horse before it even gets real cold.


 That was my worry. If his raincoat didn't have a rip in it I would put that on him and slay your good to go. Because its waterproof and windproof. He went out this morning it was 45° I checked on him when we got back from hunting and he was happy with the sun on his back with his friends. I don't mind him being in some brisk weather. But not that rainy cold stuff. Two days before it was hot enough that we were sweating just standing around getting his feet trimmed..inside under shade. That's a big change in weather IMO too much to be outside shivering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

All of ours are out 24/7 unless injury requires stalling. Not all of them have shelter. We have everything from fat ponies who would explode on a whiff of hard feed to greyhound like TBs. They each have rugs, lots and lots of rugs. 

Prin depending on weather normally has 2 300g combos on in winter. Which is what most have one rug comes off if the day isn't freezing. Ella because I'm the only one allowed near her makes do with the one set of rugs for normally half a week. either a 300g combo or a 180 combo or canvas or naked. She does have a shed. 

Rugs are your friend. Spares doubly so!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kymbadina said:


> That was my worry. If his raincoat didn't have a rip in it I would put that on him and slay your good to go. Because its waterproof and windproof. He went out this morning it was 45° I checked on him when we got back from hunting and he was happy with the sun on his back with his friends. I don't mind him being in some brisk weather. But not that rainy cold stuff. Two days before it was hot enough that we were sweating just standing around getting his feet trimmed..inside under shade. That's a big change in weather IMO too much to be outside shivering.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And I forgot to make one other point. He's YOUR horse. If you want him inside in a cozy stall with lots of shavings and his bankie on, he's YOURS and whether anybody else approves or doesn't, you do what makes YOU comfortable with his care.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Our Appaloosa comes running to the barn at the littlest sprinkle of rain, sound of thunder, anything. He is extremely spoilt. But on the other hand if it is fifty degrees out and windy ir rainy he usually heads back into the trees and lays down. Then it takes an hour to get him back up. When I first bought, eight years ago, the first winter I didn't put a blanket on him until I realized it was ten degrees outside and he still didn't grow any winter coat whatsoever. I felt so bad for him. I preferably don't leave any of our horses out in the rain unless it's a hot summer day. During the winter they come in a lot. We have no run ins in our pastures. And only a few trees. I have several paddocks with run ins that some of our horses go in but most prefer to be In the barn. A lot of it is how you spoil them. Some horses will stand outside and never shiver, but like my app will take a fence out if he can't get into the barn.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I only ever blanket my mare if her skin is cold to the touch, or if it's wet AND cold outside... and even then usually only during the night. She doesn't have a run in because our stall is still under construction, but she has access to woods and that usually does just fine for her. 
It all really depends on the horse 8/ if your boy doesn't look uncomfortable, and his body is still warm to the touch then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

You know what you guys are right. He is MY horse. And come to think of it, those people who critisize me are the ones who refuse to vaccinate anything but rabies. Me? Psh, if the vet can get it I want it. And you know what, when a sale horse came to the barn last spring and spread strangles...my boy didn't get it. Because I made sure he was protected from everything..side note..has anyone given a strangles vaccine? Our vet lets us give our own shots and blood draws. Strangles is fun to me. Poor boy snorts drugs, lift his head, shake it around, then sneeze a big mess  this was the first year I did the blood draw for his coggins though. That was a true learning experience...I gave him a solid pound of carrots for standing like a good boy while I stabbed him. 4 injections, blood draw and strangles. Yikes for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, aren't the intra-nasal vaccines just too much fun to give? I do all my own shots, was shocked to death to find out that some people have the vet do it and sheath cleaning. I never even knew they WOULD do routine stuff like that until just a few years ago.


----------



## Aleksander (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi thesilverspear,
i am totally agree with you.....


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Delfina said:


> Care to tell that to the horses where I board? It was 59ish and drizzling this afternoon and I was literally plowed over by a pony while taking another horse out of turnout because he wanted IN the barn. :-x Alrighty.... from now on when yucky out, pesty pony goes in FIRST and the giant warmbloods with manners will have to wait. :?


 
Your not having any luck with cheeky ponies lately are you lol.



I was thinking of rugging my horse but I'm not sure whether I should or not. Its very warm, the only thing I'd want it to probably do would be to keep him clean.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And I forgot to make one other point. He's YOUR horse. If you want him inside in a cozy stall with lots of shavings and his bankie on, he's YOURS and whether anybody else approves or doesn't, you do what makes YOU comfortable with his care.


However, you follow the protocol of the barn you board at. If you don't like the way they do things, leave.

All part of taking the time to find the right place BEFORE you move your horse.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

mls said:


> However, you follow the protocol of the barn you board at. If you don't like the way they do things, leave.
> 
> All part of taking the time to find the right place BEFORE you move your horse.


I don't quite understand what you mean. My gelding gets turned out at roughly 8am till 3-4pm. I don't expect them to bring my boy inside but I have no problem sending a text to leave my boy inside if its looking bad before he gets turned out. Its a real laid back facility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold by itself doesn't bother me. The thing that worries me about cold rain, is that it prevents the coat from staying fluffed up to keep the horse warm. In that case, I would use an uninsulated rain sheet to keep him dry and let his coat handle the warming part. At 57 degrees, I wouldn't worry much unless he's underweight. When in doubt, just throw him some extra hay to keep the furnace stoked and he'll be fine.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I baby my horses as people around me say. But a lot of people around deal with extreme weight lose in the winter. I don't. Yes they may loose some muscle cause they aren't ridden as much but our horses don't get ribby or hippy. Each of our horses have six different blanket a piece. Some are summer and some are winter and go figure none of our horses wear the same size. But I prefer it that way. I prefer my guys to have it and bfe able to keep their weight and be healthy and not worry about it. Most of our horses just happen to be hard keepers as well. Do want you want. If it eases your mind and your horse is comfortable with it then do it. Some horses don't like blankets. All mine love them. Especially my app.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I do my own blanketing, as my horse is in a 24/7 pasture situation, and her pasture is enormous and on the back of the farm, so it isn't feasible for the stablehand to have to do that every day, as my board really doesn't include that anyway. It's a 5-10 minute walk from the barn if she's at the far end, where she usually is, and there are nearly 30 other horses needing attention on the farm.

This is how I do my blanketing. I blanket with a waterproof sheet 60 and below. And she will look at me like I'm nuts if I don't put that sheet on when I put her out if there's rain in the air, or if it's chilly, but that's just her. She hates being stalled, but she doesn't like any sort of less than perfect weather without something on. 50 and below I use her medium/lightweight turnout blanket. 40 and below I use both.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I bring mine in also when I deem it necessary. i also take into consideration the horse's preference. Most days our OTTB HATES rain....so if he comes to the stable door and wants in, then i bring him in.

Today it is 55 degrees and has just started to rain. he is wearing his rain sheet... the Bo goes to bring him in....and he runs off at ninety miles an hour up the huge hill he KNOWS she has trouble walking up.....so out he stays. JERK! I hope it downpours on his pansy skinned self.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My horse stays outside year round, regardless of the weather. If it's raining, they stand under the trees. If it's cold, they huddle together. If it's excessively hot, they stand in the valley of the field, in the dug out. Winters here can get as cold as -50*C with windchill.

I will admit that I'm a little worried for my 16 year old mare. I don't know how she'll handle the coldest days of winter and I'm pretty sure she'd lose a blanket if I put it on her. If need be, I'll move her to a stall for the coldest months and then kick her back into the field when it warms up.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish mine lived outside 24/7/365. She only has one tree for "shelter" though, and the property gets too muddy and gross [in winter] which makes it too hard for the barn owners to get hay to her out there.


----------

